# Old Rectory Care Home



## Rubex (Jul 25, 2015)

I took a trip to this old care home, which has been posted on here before so you probably know all about it anyway! 

I have no idea how recently the care home was used, but there is paperwork inside dating between 1984 and 1994. 

The place was a little trashed but not too bad considering how easily accessible it is. The main cause for the houses damage is from water which has lead to the floor collapsing in the kitchen, and ceilings collapsing elsewhere, which meant that when venturing upstairs I was paying ever more attention to how light-footed I was being.

Anyway, enjoy the pictures:













Each floor on the building is of considerable size; the ground floor had 2 reception rooms, 2 bathrooms, 1 kitchen, and 2 bedrooms, and a few cupboards:





















And a couple of selfies:













































Of course, being the nosey person I am I ventured into the loft and managed to get out on to the roof:









One additional note is the amount of empty wine bottles I found lying around; these oldies certainly knew how to party.

Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks a great place miss rubex.would not mind seeing this myself.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice find, They seemed to like David Bowie too.


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

Love it. Looks great. Love the old electronics, and great to see an audiobook narrated by Tom Baker. Also, vinyl!


----------



## smiler (Jul 25, 2015)

Bloody Hell Rubex, Be careful, There ain't many old, bold explorers,I can't shout at ya couse I'd have done the same, just, Think about what you're doing before you do it, I've bin lucky and stayed lucky when I took a chance, I realize this won't stop you and I wouldn't want it to but I enjoy your posts, so I'd appreciate it if you hung around for awhile.
I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2015)

Cracking find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 26, 2015)

This is a cracker, hope you have more to come.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 26, 2015)

Loving the old TV's, You have captured this well.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2015)

smiler said:


> Bloody Hell Rubex, Be careful, There ain't many old, bold explorers,I can't shout at ya couse I'd have done the same, just, Think about what you're doing before you do it, I've bin lucky and stayed lucky when I took a chance, I realize this won't stop you and I wouldn't want it to but I enjoy your posts, so I'd appreciate it if you hung around for awhile.
> I enjoyed looking, Thanks



Thank you for your concerns Smiler  I'm always very careful when exploring and don't take any unnecessary risks. I only explore areas I personally feel safe to be in. There's been many occasions where I've wanted to explore places, but the danger has put me off!


----------



## TheNarrator (Jul 26, 2015)

Fantastic post Rubex! I have to agree with Smiler though; a pretty young thing like you needs to be careful not to hurt herself!


----------



## Lavino (Jul 26, 2015)

That looks a very nice explore like where the weed thing is creeping across wall and fireplace nice find


----------



## thepariah (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice find would love a potter about


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2015)

i really like this report, looks an interesting place
Its sometimes not a bad idea to tell someone where you're going before venturing into a place like this on your own
Top work, and even a couple of Selfies


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

I am sure rubex that you play safe..and to be honest being female you are prob more cautious than most men.sometimes we think we are invincible and can do anything lol.i cringe at some of the things I have done.


----------



## DiggerDen (Jul 26, 2015)

Great report. I have not ventured out on my own yet. Either my husband, son or male friend with me!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 27, 2015)

Good shots Rubex and you've even started to include selfies in your reports. Nice touch and a nice report.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah...The place with the Sisters of Mercy 12". Cracking set there!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad you got to see the place! Fantastic photos and write up, cheers for sharing


----------



## LadyPandora (Jul 31, 2015)

Oooo, good to see the albums are where I left them, lol.
You are brave risking the roof, that floor looked too wrecked for my liking.
Nice photos Rubex


----------



## Rubex (Jul 31, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> Oooo, good to see the albums are where I left them, lol.
> You are brave risking the roof, that floor looked too wrecked for my liking.
> Nice photos Rubex



Thanks LadyPandora  I loved it here. I was just very careful where I stepped lol! 

I've been trying to reply to your PMs but your inbox is full  hopefully speak soon!


----------

